# Mental Health/Leaky Gas potentially causes vulnerabilities



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

This may seem dubious to a lot of people but I feel I should write about it just encase it aids anyone, or if anyone has potentially been through something similar. It is very embarrassing for me to talk about and I hope anyone who reads it does so with respect and no judgement.

My IBS came on just as I started my A-Levels (Aged 16). Before then high school had been quite rough. Although I am a bright student now, I failed my 11+ exam and went to quite a intimidating school. Around aged 13-15 I was slightly bullied due to going through a chubby weight stage and having terrible long hair where as majority of the school were skin headed. I was especially hesitant on p.e/gym having never been influenced in sport and anxiety began to peak around these stages.

I was very curious if anyone else with IBS had a rough youth? I'm not trying to make anyone say anything private but just if they feel their upbringing was a little different to majority.

Anyway, my initial theory is that those who have been through anxious youth are those who have gone on to develop these IBS symptoms (or more vulnerable to doing so). Which makes a lot of sense. However, I believe leaky gas is cancerous to the brain and I feel amplifies the disorder more than anyone suffering from the typical symptoms which are less noticeable when socializing.

I went from the happiest months of my life during the start of A-Levels where I finally found myself as part of a group and began going out socializing a lot more, then within a few months of noticing the disorder I was severely depressed. I dropped out of school to be home schooled instead, to avoid the embarrassment and also pushed family members away and took on an almost autistic personality to avoid myself from the anxiety.

Obviously my mental health deteriorated substantially but I believed I was in control and couldn't see how it could get any worse, which I see a lot of people feel on such IBS supportive forums.

I unfortunately got into some drugs over the past few months with my girlfriend, mainly as just being curious after seeing them on movies presented in an almost positive way. We did marijuana (and only marijuana) and I absolutely loved how I felt happy and stress free while taking it. At first only a weekly smoke when I saw her, but when I finished my exams I had a substantial amount of free time and began to do it daily. Yet the more I did it, the less I enjoyed it. I began to think a lot more about my past, how I'm so isolated from where I could have and should have been.

It got to the point where I started to realm into psychosis, and had a schizophrenic like episode shortly after smoking when I was writing a short book on social construction and popularity. I began to believe I had short term memory loss and schizophrenia all my life and I wrote this book every night before bed in which my parents deleted before I woke up so I would never know I was sick. I even began to believe the government were monitoring me, which made me feel unbelievably unsafe.

Luckily I have studied schizophrenia in psychology and when I realized what I was thinking I had a huge panic attack as if I would never regain my normal mental abilities again. Luckily the next day I had sobered past the severity of the symptoms and flushed the cigarettes down the toilet. I have had occasional panic attacks over the recover days where I was so worried of relapsing, but my brain seem very much back to normal.

I know alot of people will just think that drugs caused these delusions, but I have read they dont cause them, but amplify any preexisting psychosis which we are unaware of. Therefore I wrote this just encase anyone who is overwhelmed with IBS and constantly worries about their leaky gas/IBS symptoms to take note that this disorder can cause your brain to open the door to potential delusions and can cause you to become more isolated. It may be worthwhile even talking to a therapist about your symptoms and ensuring your mental health is intact (which I will be doing soon) to ensure the IBS doesn't cause your mental health to deteriorate.

This mainly hit me when I recalled watching a recording of a women diagnosed with schizophrenia complaining of strong beliefs she "smelled" and that no one wanted to be around her. (Just to clarify I am not saying we are all delusional, I believe we have physical problems causing this illness, but the fact people with strong mental health problems complain of similar issues gave me warning bells, especially after such problems occurring to me when intoxicated),

Long story short my IBS (leaky gas) caused me to not only become isolated and depressed, but potentially more delusional about other aspects of my life and have vulnerability to even more similar mental health conditions. (Also encase people are worrying about me, I am very content with my life now and have an amazing girlfriend of 2 years and a place at one of the top 10 universities in England to study a Psychology degree, so please don't confuse me as a confused junkie. This story is over the last 3 years of my life, and the only reason I did marijuana is more down to my age group seeing it as far more acceptable).

I hope this gives help to some, or at least was an interesting read. If you have any questions I will happily reply because even reading this back seemed a little rushed in places.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

yes mental health is related. Just like a car oil, your fats especially in the brain, must be changed. Eat tree nut variety in the morning to recycle brain fats. Over time this has helped me because its something different every day and I feel , makes connections to memory easier. We all go through good and bad times, all colors of emotions.

brazil, pine, almond, avocado, coconut, walnut, black walnut, filbert etc.

Oh and eat the nuts with some fruit too for vitamins and flavor. Kiwi, plum, papaya, apple etc.


----------



## Kehndy12 (Mar 17, 2015)

dlind70 said:


> brazil, pine, almond, avocado, coconut, walnut, black walnut, filbert etc.
> 
> Oh and eat the nuts with some fruit too for vitamins and flavor. Kiwi, plum, papaya, apple etc.


I want to point out that if FODMAPs are an issue for people, some of these options will not work.

These are not allowed: almonds, avocados, plums, apples, dried fruit.

These are allowed: brazil nuts, pine nuts, coconut (limited intake), walnuts, filberts, kiwi, papaya (paw paw).


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes I only offer suggestions. If I had a problem with a food, I would use my own intuition to work around it rather than follow a set food list. We cannot be obsessed with anything in life because that can break you down.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

I have the perfect solution for you - I did a thing called the thrive programme with a therapist which helped me massively

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thrive-Programme-Rob-Kelly-ebook/dp/B009GI40VW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1442160070&sr=8-1&keywords=thrive+programme

For the sake of £10 finish and complete the book and your mental state will change entirely.


----------

